# does anyone know this breed?



## lhalfcent (Jan 7, 2013)

we got an assortment of chicks and a few we are not sure of what they are... this pic is of a beautiful chicken and the only one like her in the bunch. Does anyone know what her breed is? she does have some feathers on her feet and legs but she is beautiful but ornery. i had a hard time catching her for a picture! lol
our chicks are three months old now.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like maybe a Cochin. We have a brown Cochin that looks similar.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Where did you get them from ?

ETA: Never mind I checked your old posts. I went thur the murray mcmurray website for standard feather legged chickens. My vote is a Partridge Cochin rooster.


----------



## lhalfcent (Jan 7, 2013)

ooo thanks guys... i will try to get better pics of her to get the whole picture. thanks!


----------

